# Charlie rises again!



## theCaptn' (Apr 15, 2017)

It's the second coming.

Stay tuned!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 15, 2017)

i sense mod status


----------



## BadGas (Apr 16, 2017)

Tuned in.. 

Does this second coming of Charley have anything to do with Easter?? 

Yesterday (Saturday) would have been the perfect day for his arrival. The Saturday between Good Friday and Easter.. as far as I know.. has not been claimed.


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2017)

... he's running late, check back in next week!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 17, 2017)

Not sure who Charlie is but I don't think Charley will be back for a while, just sayin....


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 17, 2017)

Did you ban the poor bastard?


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## Arnold (Apr 17, 2017)




----------



## ROID (Apr 18, 2017)

Charlie was banned ?


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2017)

ROID said:


> Charlie was banned ?



If Charlie got banned, then you're fucked ROID


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 18, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Did you ban the poor bastard?
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>



I did not ban him Sheri ran him off with her feministic views, women just can't let things lie, they feel they must address every situation. One of the most involved posters took it personally and said fuck it and rolled....


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 18, 2017)

T and A pics might be the only thing to keep her from a three day ban....


----------



## Arnold (Apr 18, 2017)

ROID said:


> Charlie was banned ?



really, when?


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 18, 2017)

ban him

lock him up

trump is god

trump luv


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 18, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> T and A pics might be the only thing to keep her from a three day ban....



Couldn't agree more 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 18, 2017)

Well this is disappointing.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Apr 18, 2017)

I'm gonna cry


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I'm gonna cry



After T&A


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 19, 2017)

how can you join a forum based on hyperbole and self aggrandizing, and expect us to care about you cause its all about me


----------



## SheriV (Apr 19, 2017)

you make an interesting point.

I luv charlie tho


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 19, 2017)

I "think" what Charleys problem is that Yeni can spit out her redderick day in and day out and yet he was going off the rails. I also think he needed to get refocused on boobs and less on the boob living on pennsyvania ave but i kept that to myself......


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 19, 2017)

It comes down to sheri's tits lack of exposure 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 19, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> It comes down to sheri's tits lack of exposure
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>




Has that ever worked here?   


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 19, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> Has that ever worked here?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Well someone has to pick up the slack....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 20, 2017)

( 0 }{ 0 )


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 20, 2017)

who die?

is dead here

what happen 

trump is god


----------



## BadGas (Apr 22, 2017)

I second this motion. Can we get a Super Mod to back this proposal.??



REDDOG309 said:


> T and A pics might be the only thing to keep her from a three day ban....


----------



## BadGas (Apr 22, 2017)

Why can I not think to do such things.. 



SheriV said:


> ( 0 }{ 0 )


----------



## BadGas (Apr 22, 2017)

Sure you could cry.. If it was allowed..



SheriV said:


> I'm gonna cry


----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2017)

vegas?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> vegas?




indeed


----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2017)




----------



## chocolatemalt (Apr 23, 2017)

Awesome pics sheri...   

Not that my opinion is of consequence lol.  Whose is, I wonder?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2017)

everyones opinion counts- to some degree- unless its shitty


thank you


----------



## Dannie (Apr 23, 2017)

Is that a fresh tit tattoo?


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 23, 2017)

I'll I'm impressed.   I'd never show my ugly mug around here.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## independent (Apr 23, 2017)

Moar pics plz. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## heavyiron (Apr 23, 2017)

Interesting tatoos, lets see the other one please


----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2017)

Dannie said:


> Is that a fresh tit tattoo?



Bout a year old or so now


----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2017)

heavyiron said:


> Interesting tatoos, lets see the other one please



I can't...the other boob tat is a name


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 23, 2017)

SheriV said:


>



Nice work Sheri I'd jizz on those


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## SheriV (Apr 23, 2017)

I have a pic of that.......


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 24, 2017)

SheriV said:


>



You got purdy lips....


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 24, 2017)

she is mindys mom

fishing 4 cock

trump gives life

trump know god


----------



## 45PRs (Apr 24, 2017)

As long as Azza is still kicking around I'll keep coming back for more here.


----------



## ROID (Apr 24, 2017)

I'm not reading all this

Where the fuck is C ?

I've been fucked before. It hurt.


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 24, 2017)

ROID said:


> I'm not reading all this
> 
> Where the fuck is C ?
> 
> I've been fucked before. It hurt.




who be C

who fuck u

trump luv


----------



## azza1971 (Apr 24, 2017)

45PRs said:


> As long as Azza is still kicking around I'll keep coming back for more here.



I?m still alive, just busy


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 25, 2017)

azza1971 said:


> I?m still alive, just busy



Pauline Hanson's handbag ^^


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2017)

azza1971 said:


> I?m still alive, just busy



sure and as soon as your name is mentioned you show up, lurk much?....


----------



## SheriV (Apr 25, 2017)

ROID said:


> I'm not reading all this
> 
> Where the fuck is C ?
> 
> I've been fucked before. It hurt.




..

not even a nice tits sheri?
 gtfo


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 25, 2017)

I would have said nice tits (because they are)  but when a woman is looking me in the eye I try to look them in the eye, I check out thier tits when they are not looking at me, proper upbringing I guess....


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 25, 2017)

REDDOG309 said:


> I would have said nice tits (because they are)  but when a woman is looking me in the eye I try to look them in the eye, I check out thier tits when they are not looking at me, proper upbringing I guess....



I agree, always check out the tits when they aren't paying attention!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cube789 (Apr 25, 2017)

SheriV said:


>



noice!
Is that a matching tat peeping out on the other tit ?


----------



## SheriV (Apr 25, 2017)

different tat that wont be getting a public view


----------



## cricketnoise (Apr 25, 2017)

Hmmm I am not sure how this thread took the turn it did but I am glad it did


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 26, 2017)

hoyle21 said:


> I agree, always check out the tits when they aren't paying attention!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Don't get caught!


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## cube789 (Apr 26, 2017)

SheriV said:


> different tat that wont be getting a public view



I can live with that
sexy as fuck


----------



## Intense (Apr 27, 2017)

Took long enough for Sheri to finally deliver.. 


Maybe now this forum will have a little traffic.


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2017)

the other tit says Trump, how did you guys not catch that


----------



## SheriV (Apr 27, 2017)

are you stalking me ?!?


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 27, 2017)

shows tits 4 attention 

needy 4 sure

trump luv

lock her up


----------



## SheriV (Apr 27, 2017)

as opposed to the endless parade of half naked men on these forums? lolololololol


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 27, 2017)

meanstreak

no like tits

must be ghey

Iran wants to inspect your shitter


----------



## cricketnoise (Apr 27, 2017)

I like titties!! 
SheriV has nice titties


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cricketnoise (Apr 27, 2017)

I am only up because I am starving. I need food. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## SheriV (Apr 27, 2017)

me too..Im about to go demolish the husband... or eat, one or the other


----------



## cricketnoise (Apr 27, 2017)

Lmao I did both woke the wife then ate I think I am falling into a food coma 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## heckler7 (Apr 28, 2017)

SheriV said:


> me too..Im about to go demolish the husband... or eat, one or the other


was it a full moon last night, my wife jumped on top of me last night and she came in like 3 minutes


----------



## SheriV (Apr 28, 2017)

maybe? 
I've been feeding myself a non stop diet of porn


----------



## Intense (Apr 28, 2017)

SheriV said:


> maybe?
> I've been feeding myself a non stop diet of porn





Enjoying those adhd meds?


----------



## 45PRs (Apr 28, 2017)

SheriV said:


> as opposed to the endless parade of half naked men on these forums? lolololololol



You've never liked my pics :'(


----------



## 45PRs (Apr 28, 2017)

Intense said:


> Enjoying those adhd meds?



They're a thing of beauty, why you tryin' to bash them bra?


----------



## 45PRs (Apr 28, 2017)

SheriV said:


> maybe?
> I've been feeding myself a non stop diet of porn



You know what goes good with porn? Cuddling..


----------



## meanstreek (Apr 28, 2017)

heckler7 said:


> meanstreak
> 
> no like tits
> 
> ...



you like suck cock

you talk gay

trump is ruler

gay libs suck cock


----------



## SheriV (Apr 28, 2017)

Intense said:


> Enjoying those adhd meds?




..
wanna know whats weird? birth control pills turned my libido back up to where it was.....before I went off bcp
I was on BHRT for a bit but my hormones were all over the map- the bcp leveled out and I've been mildly insane with my libido again


----------



## SheriV (Apr 28, 2017)

45PRs said:


> You've never liked my pics :'(




.
I all kinds of liked them privately- don't even try


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ..
> wanna know whats weird? birth control pills turned my libido back up to where it was.....before I went off bcp
> I was on BHRT for a bit but my hormones were all over the map- the bcp leveled out and I've been mildly insane with my libido again



Birth control meds did nothing for me 


<insert giant winkfinger here>


----------



## SheriV (Apr 29, 2017)

theCaptn' said:


> Birth control meds did nothing for me
> 
> 
> <insert giant winkfinger here>




..
men have to insert them anally


----------



## theCaptn' (Apr 29, 2017)

SheriV said:


> ..
> men have to insert them anally



Yeah I can read the instructions sugartits


----------



## BadGas (Apr 30, 2017)

Ahh. Sheri finally let the dogs out.!! 
THIS IS THE SOLE REASON I LOGGED ON TODAY.. 
Did this invoke a Charley sighting??? 



SheriV said:


>


----------



## BadGas (Apr 30, 2017)

That had to have hurt?? 



SheriV said:


>


----------



## BadGas (Apr 30, 2017)

I'm guessing if the boobs didn't bring Charley back.. This had to have worked. 


SheriV said:


>


----------



## BadGas (Apr 30, 2017)

Clearly the math works out..  lol



REDDOG309 said:


> sure and as soon as your name is mentioned you show up, lurk much?....


----------



## BadGas (Apr 30, 2017)

You mean.. "re-deliver".. 

She delivered a while back actually.. charley had re-posted her "delivery" not too long before he vanished.



Intense said:


> Took long enough for Sheri to finally deliver..
> 
> 
> Maybe now this forum will have a little traffic.


----------



## BadGas (Apr 30, 2017)

And this is weird because.. its' usually you that cums in 3 mins (or less).?? lol



heckler7 said:


> was it a full moon last night, my wife jumped on top of me last night and she came in like 3 minutes


----------



## BadGas (Apr 30, 2017)

I think I get what your sayin, but let me clarify, just to make sure I'm hearing correctly:

Heckler is a liberal 
Trump is your daddy

Well.. Just my opinion, but Heckler is definitely not a liberal.. 



meanstreek said:


> you like suck cock
> 
> you talk gay
> 
> ...


----------



## BadGas (Apr 30, 2017)

There are other things I prefer over bc



SheriV said:


> ..
> men have to insert them anally


----------



## SheriV (Apr 30, 2017)

Pics?


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 30, 2017)

SheriV said:


>



Lord have mercy!  With nice boobs like those I'm surprised you have time to do anything.  If I were a woman and looked like you I'd be feeling myself up all the time.


----------



## SheriV (May 1, 2017)

theyre usually laying on me feeling me up.....randy fuckers


----------



## 45PRs (May 2, 2017)

Charley!!!! I miss you! <3


----------



## BadGas (May 3, 2017)

Even I wouldn't want to see those pics. 



SheriV said:


> Pics?


----------



## ROID (May 5, 2017)

Is he still not back to posting. 

Did he overdose on THC ?


----------



## heckler7 (May 8, 2017)

bump for boobs, and charlie too, hes a boob


----------



## SheriV (May 9, 2017)

come home charlie


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 9, 2017)

Apparently only one picture was taken in Vegas....


----------



## SheriV (May 9, 2017)

I put like three in here man..pfft


and ya. no more soup for anyone


----------



## solidassears (May 9, 2017)

SheriV said:


>



Damn woman; you're one fine looking lady!


----------



## theCaptn' (May 11, 2017)

I've got some good news!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## cricketnoise (May 11, 2017)

Charlie's in the trees.... 1000 yard stare.  Where are you.....: thinking:.....


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 11, 2017)

SheriV said:


> I put like three in here man..pfft
> 
> 
> and ya. no more soup for anyone



Now that Charley is back posting pics of naked women, one more from you would probelbly be the right thing to do, just sayin....


----------

